# Help - Stepper Driver Question



## jbolt (Jan 24, 2015)

Of course at the worst possible time one of my stepper drivers wont power up. The power supply is good. I tried swapping with the other power supply and no go. I have another step driver of a different brand but the micro step setting are different. I need to get this running ASAP.

The bad driver (a DQ860MA) has pulse/rev settings: (Currently set to 1000)
400
800
1600
3200
6400
12800
25600
51200
*1000  <--- Current setting in machine*
2000
5000
10000
25000
50000

My spare driver (a KL-8060)has MicroStep settings
1/2
1/4
1/8
1/16
1/32
1/64
1/128
1/256
1/5
*1/10  <---- Is this the same as 1000 pulse/rev?*
1/25
1/50
1/125
1/250

Which setting is equivalent? 1/10???

Jay


----------



## ogberi (Jan 24, 2015)

Depends on the number of steps per rev of the stepper.  If they're normal 1.8 degree/step, then it's 200 steps per rev.  1000 pulses per rev divided by 200 steps per rev =  5, so you would need the 1/5 setting to maintain 1000 steps per rev with a 1.8 degree stepper motor.  

If your steppers are not 1.8 degrees per step, then divide 360 by the number of degrees per step, and divide 1000 by that to get the stepping ratio you need.  

Once you get it running, set up a dial indicator and do a whole lotta random moves, then have it move to where it *thinks* zero is on the DI.  If it's off, it's either backlash (would be barely off), or it's way off because the stepping ratio is wrong.  

Let me know if there are still issues.   

Hope it helps!


----------



## jbolt (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks ogberi,

That was it. Up and running now. All seems to be working as it should. 

Fingers crossed!


----------

